# Score!!!!!



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out my $70 craigslist score!!!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, those are really cool - nice find!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude, freaking AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent! That's a steal for all of that stuff. The latex winged reaper alone was $80.00 brand new (I have two of them).
Nice find!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

the witch is creepin me out.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's a lotta props! I really dig the reaper and the mummies... and even an owl... Good haul!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Neat! I love to see people score big like this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's super great!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

woohooo....
that was a steal 
the ghoul luck was with you that day.


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am jealous! Why can't people around here offer stuff like that on Craigs list? I search "Halloween" and all that comes up are a bunch of Care Bear or Lady bug costumes.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

:devil:Wow you really hit the jackpot there, those are some awesome props!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

artsymom83 said:


> I am jealous! Why can't people around here offer stuff like that on Craigs list? I search "Halloween" and all that comes up are a bunch of Care Bear or Lady bug costumes.


I'll second that. The only Halloween thing I got from CL was 2 black lights for $10.
That is an awesome grab. Wow! :jol:


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!! Sweet deal for sure!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys I am stoked... the best part was the lady loaded her car and brought it to me as she only works ~5 minutes from my house... door to door service...lol
She did halloween parties for years and her hubby was never in to it so she is selling off her stuff... she still has a few items she is holding on to but I am trying to convince her to sell them also... items that include a bucky, anatomical chart bag of bones, full sized mummy and the grimley butler guy...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry to see someone get out of it because of their spouse...but I understand it.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> sorry to see someone get out of it because of their spouse...but I understand it.


Yup, my significant other isn't in to it either but she tolerates it because she understands the kid in me...


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! what great finds, as well a a great deal!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a bargain! $70 well spent.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Wholy smack, what a deal. I'm green with envy!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Way too Sweet! Congrats!
I looked at my local Craigslist - Nothing!


----------

